# Angeln in Slowenien



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2009)

Hallo Leute.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in Slowenien eine extra Genehmigung zum Angeln brauche? Oder reicht mein Fischereischein?


----------



## Fabi-21 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

du brauchst nur noch streckenkarten, 50-70 euro am tag!!!


----------



## Nimra (10. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Tages und Wochenkarten in fas jeden Turist Büro​ Keine extra Genehmigung , dein Schein reicht.
Wo gehts genau hin?​ 

Grüße
Armin​


----------



## Silvo (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hallo Leute.
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich in Slowenien eine extra Genehmigung zum Angeln brauche? Oder reicht mein Fischereischein?[/Q
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Slowenien*

Leute,erstmal Danke für eure Mühen, aber wo genau es hin geht kann ich nicht mal sagen, den Text hat 'nen Kumpel auf meinem account erstellt. Ich weiß nur das die Jungs diese Woche irgendwo in Slowenien am paddeln sind, aber vielleicht liest er ja mit#h


----------

